# Goose recipes



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any good snow goose recipes? I've tried a handful of different ones and haven't found one that i really like yet.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm constanly trying different ones but the best one i have found is soaking them in salt water(go easy on the salt it will dry the meat out if you use to much) for a day and then marrinate them in Italian dressing for up to three days in the fridge, one day is fine two is better three is just right, throw them on the grill and cook med rare to an internal temp. of 140 to 150 deg. Very tender and moist.

Another good one is Chris's BBQ goose in a crock pot very good and easy.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

cut the breast in small pieces,roll in flour, and fry them or make jerky


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Take older birds or ones that were shot just a little too well and run them thru the grinder. Ground meat is great in chili , sloppy joes , burritos , nachos (this is the kids favorite- cover nacho chips with seasoned ground goose-use taco seasoning- put shredded cheddar all over & microwave or broil til cheese melts thru, serve with salsa , sour cream , whatever else you like on it, VERY GOOD) Make sure you get any steel pellets out before you wreak the blades of your grinder!


----------



## RENE (Feb 27, 2006)

Cut the breasts in 1/2 in slices, soak in water with 1 teaspoon of sale and 1 teaspoon of baking soda overnight.
Rinse, take 1 jar of salsa sauce ( mild, med or hot ) place goose breasts slices in glass oven pot and add sauce , cover and cook for 5-6 hrs at 200f.
serve.

Same procedure can be used with MRS Diana BBQ-Maple sauce instead of salsa sauce.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Get five wood pallets, a couple of gallons of diesel fuel and some matches. Pile all the geese pallets and diesel fuel all together and ignite!!!! :evil:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the one noted:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=74


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I had a patient give me a few packages of goose bratwurst that were just outstanding...I couldn't believe how tasty they were. This was Canada goose, and I don't know the ratio of pork to goose....but wow. I do know he had them made by a smokehouse near Grafton.


----------



## Savage3OO6 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my favorite snow goose recipe:

Cut the snow goose up into strips, soak them in kosher salt water for a day. Rinse the salt off.

Buy flour tortillias, and wrap the raw goose strips in the tortillia, mix in cream cheese, cheddar cheese, and sliced jalapenos with the wrap. Spray some tin foil with non-stick pam and wrap the tortillias individually. Place on the grill until the meat is fully cooked.

Just for the record, this recipe is not as good with Canada goose. Mainly because snow geese taste better regardless of which recipe.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awwww the good old goose tacos.

Always a winner!

Madison should post some of his up...he made some killer snow goose in Sask. last fall.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ill second you on that chris.

But with mine i make goose burger. I ground 13 pounds goose 12 pounds pork trimmings and then a package of breakfast sausage mix. You can cook it alone, in hotdish, spagetti, chili, you name it goes awesome with everything.


----------

